# Line getting darker over time? Bfp or not? Pics added.



## katherinegrey

So I posted this in the 2ww section but thought I'd get some opinions from you lovely ladies too. Today I used a clear and simple pregnancy test and saw the faintest line ever at 3 minutes, at about half hour there was a darker line and at an hour there was a clear bfp! Should I trust this line? Do all lines get darker as the tests dry? The first pic was at 3 minutes, the second at about half an hour and the third of it after about an hour, can evaps be pink?!

Thanks girls xx
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20111211_1.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 165









Snapshot_20111211_3.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 122









Snapshot_20111211_4.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 144


----------



## miniusnumber1

I can definately see a line on the 3rd pic, looks pink too!

x


----------



## CherryD

I would wait a day or two and retest... I have had this to happen to me before and not be pregnant (I have had to take a lot of pregnancy test over the last 3 years b/c of not getting AF). So, I think it could go either way. I for sure see the line in the second picture, but it was a while after testing so, to play it safe I would test again. Maybe test first thing in the morning! And see if you get a good second line right away. Good luck to you! My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you both so much, I'll be testing in the morning and will update you!


----------



## Scout

yes, lines get darker as they sit. Most hpt advise to not read them after 10 minutes bc a negative test could look positive after 10 minutes. This happens with FRER's I know.


----------



## ami1985

looks +ve...test tmoz then try a digi in a few days xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Looking good for you Katherine! I totally see pink!! FX for you tomorrow!! I so wouldn't be able to sleep tonight if I were you!!


----------



## cochy115

I only trust tests within the time frame...


----------



## irmastar

you should only make a test valid on it's time limit, but I do see a line on the first and second picture,test again in two days. GL


----------



## Lala27

I see a line on all 3 pictures. I have been having faint lines too for the last 2 days, and Im reading that if they are within the time limit they are correct, even if its very faint. But I know of a few women who read tests outside of the time limit and it was postive and they really were pregnant. My friend did this years ago and she was pregnant. She was not TTC back then so I dont think she mentioned how much time had passed, ( and if she did I would not remember), she just told me thats what happend. 

But then I have also read of women who werent pregnant when this happened. Sometimes it showed up within the time limit and sometimes it was after. Lot of stories about situations like this online. 

I have done some experimenting on HPTs in my days, and I have never seen an evaporation line, nor has a test turned positive even days later. The only time I had one later turn positve was a test that was over 6 months old. I used wondofo brand hcg strips last month too, and I never got an evaporation line or a false positive after the allotted time passed, but since its kinda common with that brand I am not trusting the results of that particular brand. I have never used the ones you have, but I from what I have read if its within the time limit then its positive. I really hope you get your baby!


----------



## amjon

I've had pink evap lines. Just test again tomorrow or get a CB Digital.


----------



## chanda87

i am so confused right now... i have been taking hpts for about a week and am getting very faint positives the lines are there before the time limit but the first two that i took the lines disapeared but the last ones the line has gotten more visible after the time limt was up but there not clear or grey they are defintely blue so are they evap lines or bfp


----------

